# Torkers



## mrg (Mar 19, 2016)

Bought both these new in 1980, used the blue 26 to do the Mt. Wilson downhill and others and the red 24 at local tracks, sold them to a fellow caber a while back.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 20, 2016)

That 24" has the same headtube decal as mine..First other one Ive seen!My F/F were NOS up until about 2 years ago? Theres a pic of it sitting on the bikeshop shelf w/o headset in even with decals installed..  NICE DD slider panel too!!


----------

